# Oneida Switchblade



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is some close up pictures of my switchblade with a better look at Bob Duguays quality grips and Rob at mooseridgecoatings exellent finnish.
This bow has a brace height of 8.75 inches and is 48 long tip to top. I shoot a release but believe this would be a great finger shooting bow.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

How much?


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida switchblade*

This bow in the picture is my personal target bow. 
Pm sent


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

Joe, that Switchblade looks awesome. :shade:


----------



## Switchblade (Oct 14, 2008)

Finger_Flinger said:


> How much?


Hey Finger

$795.00


----------



## not2bz4play (Oct 3, 2010)

Oneida Bows said:


> This bow in the picture is my personal target bow.
> Pm sent


were can i get one of these bows i can't find it on your web site


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

